# The Tree frog thread



## spider (Jun 13, 2010)

I'd love to see your photos of tree frogs, terrarium set ups, and how you feed your tree frogs.


Please keep this thread going, will post some pics tonight


----------



## skilletsteve (Jun 13, 2010)

excuse the awful image quality


----------



## spider (Jun 14, 2010)

Green tree frog


----------



## eelnoob (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't have any myself but here's a few pix I took at shops.


Waxy monkey tree frog



















Golden tree frog.








.


----------



## pouchedrat (Jun 14, 2010)

No updated photos (still need to go out and get batteries for camera.. sigh) so these are old pics from when the paludarium was finished being set up.   The frogs sleep all day anyway so they just look like green blobs on leaves right now.  The plants are getting HUGE now, some already growing to the top of the 55 gallon, but I need some for the side with an increased amount of waterflow all the time since the others died on that section.  Guess it's time to order more plants, lol.  I love blackjungle.com and they definitely have what I need!


----------



## spider (Jun 14, 2010)

This one is my largest green tree frog, I'm rather proud of this photo minus the shadow.

I've watermarked my name on the image so please don't use it without asking








Details of this Photo - Canon EOS 50D, Pentax PK mount MF 28-70mm f2.8-22 (f5.6 in this image) Shutter 1/100, ISO 100, Promaster 7500edf at 35mm - 1/64 power, RPS Mini-softbox, RPS Lightbox with White background


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 14, 2010)

spider said:


> This one is my largest green tree frog, I'm rather proud of this photo minus the shadow.
> 
> I've watermarked my name on the image so please don't use it without asking
> 
> ...


Thats a fabulous shot man.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 14, 2010)

pouchedrat said:


> No updated photos (still need to go out and get batteries for camera.. sigh) so these are old pics from when the paludarium was finished being set up.   The frogs sleep all day anyway so they just look like green blobs on leaves right now.  The plants are getting HUGE now, some already growing to the top of the 55 gallon, but I need some for the side with an increased amount of waterflow all the time since the others died on that section.  Guess it's time to order more plants, lol.  I love blackjungle.com and they definitely have what I need!


Great pics and awesome frog!


----------



## Endagr8 (Jun 14, 2010)

pouchedrat, that's almost miraculous how you can use grape wood in a red-eyed treefrog's enclosure! I can't prevent that stuff from molding in even mildly humid terrariums! LOL


----------



## spider (Jun 14, 2010)

I would rlly love a Red eye tree frog, are they easy to keep?


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 15, 2010)

Walked 5 miles into a park alone, it was just me and the Canyon Treefrog(H. arenicolor) at the end, not a sound, it was awesome.  Canyon treefrogs are not very leery, sometimes you can just pick them up and put them back down and they just sit there.


----------



## pouchedrat (Jun 15, 2010)

isopods *whistles*

I am crazy with them.....  plus like i said that was when the thing was finished being set up, but it's still non-moldy and I am sure it's because of the isopods.  They really don't bother the tree frogs at all.  Also, it's a paludarium, so there's a constant flow of water everywhere.  Like i said I'll try to get updated pics when I get out of the house.  damn pregnancy....... sigh...


----------



## spider (Jun 15, 2010)

I've been keeping these vines from outside the house in my terrarium and there is no problem with any of the plants in there dying. Infact, they keep growing! I was really quite happy with it. 

Does anyone have a dumpy tree frog they'd want to trade for Green or Grey tree frogs?
(idk if this is allowed)


----------



## spider (Jun 15, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


> Walked 5 miles into a park alone, it was just me and the Canyon Treefrog(H. arenicolor) at the end, not a sound, it was awesome.  Canyon treefrogs are not very leery, sometimes you can just pick them up and put them back down and they just sit there.



Gorgeous frog! How big do these guys get? They seem like Spring peeper size.


----------



## pouchedrat (Jun 15, 2010)

Well there's sections in the paludarium that are swamp-like, some are just moist, and others completely submerged in water.  I'm considering getting some mondo grass and some nice marginal plants for the swampy areas.


----------



## BrettG (Jun 15, 2010)

We have African whipping frogs,tiger legged monkey frogs,and green tree frogs. I will try to have the wife get a picture.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 15, 2010)

Lookin' a little sad right now, needs a little TLC.  Home to a male Pseudacris regilla that originally lived with Tylototriton shanjing:


----------



## Exo (Jun 15, 2010)

I gotta get a pic of my 14 year-old Whites treefrog (Dumpy) up soon.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 15, 2010)

spider said:


> Gorgeous frog! How big do these guys get? They seem like Spring peeper size.


They are the same size as a Gray Treefrog, pretty big:drool:.


----------



## spider (Jun 15, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


> They are the same size as a Gray Treefrog, pretty big:drool:.


I want one 
I would love something to liven up the terrarium and something that sings often. The grey tree frog always croaks when I play dubstep or techno. lol!


----------



## whitewolf (Jun 16, 2010)

Picked these two up at the show and lost one overnight but they were way to cute to pass up.






Living room displays. Green tree frogs/ clown frogs on left Green tree python on right. Soon to be housing space strictly for only one cage. My baby is outgrowing her cage already. I need to take more recent photos when I get the bigger tanks going though.






Original design need to work out the bugs to this but very cool.


----------



## spider (Jun 16, 2010)

Beautiful frogs, wolf!



Hyla versicolor


----------



## eelnoob (Jun 16, 2010)

Great pix everyone

Might have to order myself a few gray tree frogs since my lady won't let me catch my own locally.


----------



## spider (Jun 17, 2010)

Gallavanting through the woods and found this guy sleeping the day away...

off beat, but I REALLY want a dumpy tree frog for my terrarium. Does anyone have one that they will part with?

Green tree frog (Hyla cinerea)


----------



## eelnoob (Jun 19, 2010)

I'll let the pictures speak for themselves about her animals.









Took me a few minutes to noticed that you can see their eyes through their eyelid 












Only picture I took of her WTF







No offense to her other frogs but these guys are definitely my favorite  ;D

























These frogs have a almost cartoonish face






























closeup crop from picture above












closeup crop
































Think that's it. Thanks for looking.


----------



## tony77tony77 (Jun 22, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/9849540@N03/4650180415/in/set-72157624195573772/


----------



## TheTyro (Jun 24, 2010)

Gah. Seeing all these frogs makes me want some...


----------



## LeilaNami (Jun 25, 2010)

I recently bought my little sister her first frogs.  (a couple of blue dumpies)  She's turning 11 in August and this is her first pet she will be primarily responsible for.  It's been a month and so far so good. :}


----------



## Venari (Dec 21, 2010)

Great thread!

A friend of mine in Washington state got a tree frog from an LPS, and she's relying on LPS info to care for it. Mind posting general guidelines for keeping them properly? Also, she plans on buying crix as needed to feed it, and I was wondering if there was a non-roach she could easily breed to feed it on the cheap? She's feelin that roaches are "icky" and doesn't want em.


----------



## eelnoob (Dec 28, 2010)

Venari said:


> Great thread!
> 
> A friend of mine in Washington state got a tree frog from an LPS, and she's relying on LPS info to care for it. Mind posting general guidelines for keeping them properly? Also, she plans on buying crix as needed to feed it, and I was wondering if there was a non-roach she could easily breed to feed it on the cheap? She's feelin that roaches are "icky" and doesn't want em.


Does she know what kind of tree frog it is? 

If it's just want tree frog there shouldn't be a problem just buying crickets 1-2 times a week.

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------

Here's the most recent picture of one of my gray tree frog.


----------



## bugmankeith (Dec 28, 2010)

I dont currently own any frogs, but I used to have a tree frog and it LOVED flightless fruit flies!


----------



## Venari (Dec 28, 2010)

eelnoob said:


> Does she know what kind of tree frog it is? [/IMG]


I'm not sure, probably Green Tree Frog. Here is a pic for further clarification.


----------



## spider (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks like a small whites/dumpy tree frog to me.

As far as I know, and Im open to correction, the care for these is relatively simple. Just maintain tank moisture, constant temp of 75 F or so, and feed it twice a week


----------

